# ~.:Pretty Pixels:.~ Pixel Signatures ~ Accepting AC:NL bells, and a few sets.



## reyy (Dec 26, 2013)

​
~Information~
I'm bored.
So i've decided to open up a pixel signature shop.
You supply a background, what villagers you want on it, some other info, and i'll make it.
The signatures will be like mine, just scroll down to it :3

~Forms~
This is the form for a signature.
Before you post a form, please remove the info in the brackets.

Villagers:
Some kind of info to determine what the villagers are?: [e.g in my signature i have gold and wilted roses. gold = dreamies and wilted = trading.]
Background?: [please supply a PIXEL background. i'll put some examples in the 'backgrounds' section]
Some other things in the signature?: [e.g UFO, town fruit somewhere on a tree, NPC's like pelly]

~Backgrounds~
If you can't find a background to your liking here, browse http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/pixel-background or google ''pixel art background'' NOTE: I don't support animated backgrounds, so if you pick one that is animated I will turn it non-animated. If you pick a signature that is too tall, i will shorten it. Sorry! ;3 Also, if you pick a big background I will snip it down to fit, so please specify if you know its too big whether you want me to cut off a bit of the top or bottom.



Spoiler: Pixel Backgrounds



Number 1:




Number 2: [i don't wanna clutter up my downloads folder, it looks animated but i'll turn it non animated]




Number 3:




Number 4: [i don't wanna clutter up my downloads folder, it looks animated but i'll turn it non animated]




Number 5: [same info as 2 and 4. this one is special, i'll make your villager's bodies be half in the water, half out. like they are swimming!]




Number 6: [same info as 2, 4 and 5.]




Number 7:

Number 8: [same info as the animated pics]




Number 9: [same info as all animated ones]




Number 10: [same info as all animated]







~Samples~
don't you dare steal these.
i will murder you in your sleep if you do









~Things I accept as payment~
ugh, great. now you want to know what i accept as payment?
have to add something else to orderable sets i want >;3

~sets~
rococo
regal
egg
mermaid
gracie [the green and blue dot one]
card

~bells~
depending on what background and the info you give me, prices range from
600k-1mil
always keep your bells ready <333333


order away
[if i put this in the wrong spot whelp where do i put it?]


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this belongs in the musuem.


----------



## reyy (Dec 26, 2013)

irk
all that time and effort into a post and then pfuf
have to do it again to another place D;
i've posted a thread like this before and noone got mad??
i'll wait until a mod posts and then i'll move P [please don't get mad i just want to make sure cause i made a thread like this before kthx]


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 26, 2013)

Your example looks oddly familiar, nonetheless goodluck on the shop..


----------



## reyy (Dec 26, 2013)

wat
zoraluv wat

The example is my current signature silly

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait shiz I JUST SAW YOUR SIGNATURE OMFG HWAHAAAAAAA
What a coincidence i swear to god i omfg did not see your sig before i just saw the pic on tumblr and thought it was adorable

- - - Post Merge - - -

yaymoved
THANK YOU ANONYMOUS MOD WHO DID THAT


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 26, 2013)

Zoraluv said:


> Your example looks oddly familiar, nonetheless goodluck on the shop..



Lol. That's pretty funny.


----------



## reyy (Dec 26, 2013)

bomp


----------



## reyy (Dec 27, 2013)

bump
k none of u like my shop
k


----------



## reyy (Dec 27, 2013)

why does noone like my style of signatures like srsly [doge mode]
bump


----------



## reyy (Dec 28, 2013)

-sigh-
i guess this thread is closed :/


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey! I couldn't PM you or Post a message on ur vistor wall so please let me, your pixel ribbon is finished!


----------



## Amherst (Apr 13, 2014)

What's the deal with pixel backgrounds? Where do you get them from / who makes them? (ps. I like your art style!)


----------



## BerryPop (May 23, 2014)

Can you do one with Chevere,Biskit, Goldie, Mira, Portia, Under obtained (a jacobs ladder) and Walker, Joey, Ruby, Bluebear and molly under unobtained (Blue cosmos). The title would be my town, so Mayor Kara of Ninten and my dream address (5100-3625-9746) would be fine. (can the text be blue?) Oh, here's the background: 

I'll pay you in the mermaid set and a few other items.
I need to get them first though...


----------



## BerryPop (May 24, 2014)

.... Well, no one answered, so....


----------

